# Melbourne Summer 2014 (#Joey2014 #Giovanni2014)



## TimMc (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Luke has booked the Spiritual Centre at RMIT on Saturday the 15th of February 2014!

More information is available here:
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 7, 2014)

*Joey open 2014


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> *Joey open 2014



This.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 7, 2014)

Now all we need is Brest Open 2014 in late Feb/early March. 
2 rounds of bld pls


----------



## kcl (Jan 8, 2014)

i can't go but you should have five rounds of skewb
just a suggestion


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> i can't go but you should have five rounds of skewb
> just a suggestion



hurrrrr not funny


----------



## ottozing (Jan 8, 2014)

Dene said:


> hurrrrr not funny



Your sarcastic posts always fill me with happiness :3


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 8, 2014)

Ahahaha best name change, thx mod and sry timmc


----------



## bran (Jan 13, 2014)

Is there a 30 competitor limit? Sucks if that's the case


----------



## Faz (Jan 13, 2014)

bran said:


> Is there a 30 competitor limit? Sucks if that's the case



I don't think there's any limit - I think this might be our biggest comp ever, given that 32 people have already signed up.


----------



## bran (Jan 13, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> I don't think there's any limit - I think this might be our biggest comp ever, given that 32 people have already signed up.



Says that there's 3 registrations pending approval. Hopefully there's no limit. 
Btw you better be there with Giovanni coming in from Italy.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 13, 2014)

I think it's likely this will be close to or passing Melbourne Cube Day 2013's competitors. Which means less events/rounds but oh well.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 13, 2014)

bran said:


> Says that there's 3 registrations pending approval. Hopefully there's no limit.



I usually process registrations in the evening.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2014)

56 registrations already (though Jason is on the list twice)

The 2x2 and 3x3 psych sheets look ridiculous. Top 8 = sub 12.3
Kirt in 4th with a 9.5 average.
Feliks in 3rd with a 2.12 average for 2x2...

I doubt we can fit 6x6 and 7x7 in. So many people, lots of events and one day.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 3, 2014)

70 competitors :-/

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

TimMc said:


> 70 competitors :-/
> 
> Tim.



RIP half the events.

Or you could do things like 2 min 5x5 cut off, 1 min 4x4, etc, but that might be a bit mean (though I'm all for it)

Can you add me to Megaminx at Shepparton if we're having it by the way? Might as well considering I'm averaging mid 2.


----------



## Faz (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> RIP half the events.
> 
> Or you could do things like 2 min 5x5 cut off, 1 min 4x4, etc, but that might be a bit mean (though I'm all for it)
> 
> Can you add me to Megaminx at Shepparton if we're having it by the way? Might as well considering I'm averaging mid 2.



Haha just do all the basic events and make sure there's time in the schedule. The possible extras were never going to happen anyway


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2014)

We'll see when Dene decides on the schedule this weekend. MCD went well, and as I recall we still had plenty of events. I'm much more worried about this heat continuing...


----------



## andojay (Feb 3, 2014)

Dene said:


> I'm much more worried about this heat continuing...



Joey will be here. hopefully he brings the weather too!


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

IMO 30-high 30s is perfect for cubing. I might chuck up a mock schedule if I have time tomorrow. I fear if Dene does Skewb/Pyra/2x2 rounds will range from nonexistant to few


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2014)

skewb ahahaha that's a good one.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

*9:00am-9:30am*: Setup/demo
*9:30am*: Skewb 30s/1:30 final
*9:35am*: 2x2. 30s/1:30 r1
*10:30am*: 3x3 10m/10m r1
*11:30am*: OH 40s/1:30 r1
*12pm*: Pyraminx 20s/1:30 r1
*12:20pm*: 4x4 1:00/2:30 r1
*1pm*: lunch (start when these events finished, if we start early we end early)
*1:30pm*: 5x5 2:00/3:00 final
*2:15pm*: bf final 15 minutes for all solves (as in if they get 7 mins first, 7 mins second, they only get 1 more minute so not really another solve)
*2:45pm*: 2x2 r2 same (16 people)
*3:10pm*: 3x3 r2 same (24 people)
*3:45pm*: OH final (8-12 people)
*4:10pm*: Pyra final (8-12 people)
*4:20pm*: 4x4 final (8 people)
*4:45pm*: 3x3 final (12 people)


This is a schedule with me over-planning the time I think events will take. Also I'm not doing this to suit what I want, if I was making it for events I want I'd have 3 rounds of pyra and 2 rounds of bld/skewb. I would also have cutoffs that I would make for 4x4/5x5

I realise cutoffs are harsh here, but I think other than 4x4/5x5, anyone who has tried the event for over an hour can make them. The 4x4/5x5 cutoffs are harsh (I might not make either) because the events take too long with very comfortable cutoffs.

I think there's room for other events or rounds in this schedule, it's just a preliminary schedule, anyone can edit it how they think fits better.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 4, 2014)

Where is feet?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 4, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Where is feet?



This^ I might have to cancel the trip if there isn't feet


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 4, 2014)

ottozing said:


> This^ I might have to cancel the trip if there isn't feet



I know rite


----------



## Dene (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol nice try Major. I might use it as a shell but it needs some srs work.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 4, 2014)

It's perfect and you know it


----------



## bran (Feb 4, 2014)

That 4x4 cut-off :/


----------



## Faz (Feb 4, 2014)

Only 1hr to run 73+ people for 3x3? Dene, sort this out


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2014)

Schedule will be up soon. I've ended up going with something a little different to what we've done in the past... I think more people will be happier with it (and 2 rounds of pyra to keep Major happy).


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2014)

Dene said:


> (and 2 rounds of pyra to keep Major happy).



If this is your reasoning then make it one round. It should be 2 rounds due to its popularity and short time frame needed. Pyraminx is the 3rd most competed in event in Australia, http://www.speedcubing.com.au/MelbourneSummer2014/competitors/

More than OH and 4x4, and it takes far less time than both events.

I mean, thanks for 2 rounds, but it shouldn't be "to keep Major happy" even if you don't like the event yourself.


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2014)

Yea that was mostly just a joke, it definitely needs a final (even though it is a small final). Schedule is up anyhow.


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 8, 2014)

I just saw the schedule. 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3BLD and skewed have all been axed. :O

Obviously this was necessary due to 75 people competing. Personally, I just think that next time you shouldn't even bother putting things like 6x6 and 7x7 on the schedule when there's no way there will be time for them in a one-day competition. Just means that less people are disappointed/arrange to come just to compete in events that end up being cancelled. 

But 3 rounds of 2x2 so I'm happy. 

Edit: Now that I look at it more closely, I see what you mean by 'a little different.' 50/40 people for 3x3/2x2 second rounds and 25/20 person finals? That just seems very big. So why did you choose to have it like this? So more slower competitors have more of a chance to compete?

Imo it would be better to cut these down to something closer to what we normally have, and then use that time to add in 1 round of skewb (15 competitors in a very quick event) and 1 round of 5x5/3BLD. I just think it's worth avoiding cutting entire events, so people who were looking forward to them/coming to the competition specifically for them aren't let down. It's better to have 30 or so people miss out on another round of 3x3 than have almost that many people miss out on having up to 3 events altogether. Also, having more people in later rounds mean they have to stick around for longer, so the Spiritual Center remains overcrowded for longer than it already will be.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2014)

25 people in 3x3 finals... wow.

I think 3x3 first round will need more time, but some of the other events have more than needed so it will hopefully balance out (if we're not behind schedule at the end of the day regardless of schedule I'll be surprised)


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 25 people in 3x3 finals... wow.
> 
> I think 3x3 first round will need more time, but some of the other events have more than needed so it will hopefully balance out (if we're not behind schedule at the end of the day regardless of schedule I'll be surprised)



My numbers worked out perfectly with Tim's superdooper calculator (with a little to spare in every event). I based the timing off MCD last year, which worked out very well with 60 competitors.

@Cameron Things like 5, 6, 7, skewb are generally offered as "possible events", so no guarantees from the start. I highly doubt anyone would show up just for them. Anyway, as you say, with the unexpectedly high turnout I had to make some tough calls (dropping all of my favourite events, incidentally). But I have to put the interests of the community first.

Anyway, we've been having bigcubes and bld a lot lately, so people can't really complain. Those events tend to be a dull point during the competitions, and I think this way will keep people much more engaged throughout. Also, I don't think crowding will be an issue; by the end of the day 50 competitors will have missed out on the final round. Only those who are keen to stay to the end will hang around.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 8, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> you shouldn't even bother putting things like 6x6 and 7x7 on the schedule



Yeah, we should have learned from Melbourne Cube Day 2013 that RMIT competitions are becoming very popular. Competitions around Melbourne, not at RMIT, seem to attract 30-40 competitors. We might as well assume that we'll get 60+ for RMIT competitions now and offer a couple of events.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2014)

Who else plans on showing up after getting very little sleep? Dene gonna be tired.


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dene said:


> Who else plans on showing up after getting very little sleep? Dene gonna be tired.



But dene sleep is important


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dene said:


> Who else plans on showing up after getting very little sleep? Dene gonna be tired.



Defs me. Looooooong day today.


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2014)

And the worst part is, I don't even have time to watch the Olympics!! How rude.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll see you guys tomorrow, good luck to everyone competing. 

Edit: Sorry for the late notice, we're going to be running a little late and won't get there until around 10. If possible, could I be put into the second group of 2x2?


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2014)

cubecraze1 said:


> Edit: Sorry for the late notice, we're going to be running a little late and won't get there until around 10. If possible, could I be put into the second group of 2x2?



ya of course I'll sort it out


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 15, 2014)

Should or could have been faster but
2.28, (1.71), 1.71, (3.bad), 1.99 = 1.99   
Not even OcR but sub 2


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> Should or could have been faster but
> 2.28, (1.71), 1.71, (3.bad), 1.99 = 1.99
> Not even OcR but sub 2



Yay Cameron, great job!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 15, 2014)

Tell me the avg's of feliks and the sub 6's are on video PLZZZZ


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Tell me the avg's of feliks and the sub 6's are on video PLZZZZ



Why do you post this on every single world record/fast solves you're interested in? 99% of Feliks' (world record possible solves) are filmed, be patient.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 15, 2014)

To my knowledge, the gang are all out having Korean BBQ


----------



## MadeToReply (Feb 15, 2014)

god of rubic 2 said:


> To my knowledge, the gang are all out having Korean BBQ



Yep, that was what I was told but my parents couldn't go so yea.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2014)

1 minute 10 second races adding a 2x2 when you win and eliminated when you lose... new event!


----------



## joey (Feb 15, 2014)

Well.... that was interesting.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2014)

joey said:


> Well.... that was interesting.



lololo


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2014)

joey said:


> Well.... that was interesting.



Stay away from the crazy, man.


----------



## joey (Feb 16, 2014)

DYK: jay is algpro?


----------



## ottozing (Feb 16, 2014)

joey said:


> DYK: jay is algpro?





Fun comp. Didn't do as well as I would have liked but that's ok. Really cool seeing so many people at one competition even though it was hot and sweaty and gross. Also, meeting Giovanni was rad :3.


----------

